# AllData troubleshooting for Dodge Ram heater



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 4-door 4x4 4.6L. The heater blows hot out the passenger side, cold out the driver side. Searching Google it's either a flapper valve that allows fresh air in from outside or it's the heater core.

Those with an AllData subscription, can you let me know what it says? Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Alldata is really just the process once you have diagnosed it at least that is my experience with it. The heater core is good since it is blowing out hot air on one side. Does it have separate heating zones then? Not certain this is the issue, but this is my thought below. 
I found this:


> REMOVAL
> The single zone heating and air conditioning system is equipped with a single blend door actuator. The dual zone system has two blend door actuators, one for the driver side blend air door and one for the passenger side blend air door. The same service procedures can be used for each of these actuators.
> 
> WARNING: ON VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH AIRBAGS, DISABLE THE AIRBAG SYSTEM BEFORE ATTEMPTING ANY STEERING WHEEL, STEERING COLUMN, OR INSTRUMENT PANEL COMPONENT DIAGNOSIS OR SERVICE. DISCONNECT AND ISOLATE THE BATTERY NEGATIVE (GROUND) CABLE, THEN WAIT TWO MINUTES FOR THE AIRBAG SYSTEM CAPACITOR TO DISCHARGE BEFORE PERFORMING FURTHER DIAGNOSIS OR SERVICE. THIS IS THE ONLY SURE WAY TO DISABLE THE AIRBAG SYSTEM. FAILURE TO TAKE THE PROPER PRECAUTIONS COULD RESULT IN ACCIDENTAL AIRBAG DEPLOYMENT AND POSSIBLE PERSONAL INJURY.
> ...


[attachment=0:2sziyphv]dodge heat.gif[/attachment:2sziyphv]


> 3. Disconnect the HVAC wire harness connector for the blend door actuator from the actuator connector receptacle..
> 4. Remove the screws that secure the blend door actuator to the distribution housing.
> 5. Remove the blend door actuator from the distribution housing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Huge. It's a single zone climate. I think I'll take it in since this sounds too complex for me. And I might have them replace the heater core while they're in there since most of the labor seems to be just exposing these parts. Sound reasonable?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Heater core is usually quite simple and part is only about $40 or so. Core is working though if half of it is working, Core usually only goes bad from leaking or possibly blockage.


----------

